# Daily outlook



## Naif (4 June 2008)

Hello everyone.. 
i will put here daily outlooks whenever i have the time.. 
everyone is more than welcome to share his thoughts, and analysis..

just to remind you people.. this thread is been created to improve our skills and learn new things and i am not a licensed financial advisor and all the posts are my personal opinion.


cheers


----------



## Naif (4 June 2008)

Wednesday 04. June  8:30pm (10:30 am GMT) 
AUDUSD Long-term trend is UP

the pair is still trying to break up the downtrend line , and the pair has fallen to 0.9487 level after it showed a divergence (RSI) in the weekly chart.
It climbed today again to 0.9600 level and faces the strong downtrend line.
maybe it worths to short today with limited stop loss and the target 0.9550 

the chart



good luck


----------



## Naif (4 June 2008)

Wednesday 04. June 8:30pm (11:00 am GMT)
EURUSD Long-term trend is UP

the eurusd is facing the resistance 1.5485 and its good to short with limited stop loss and the target yesterday low 1.5410 , and second target 1.5375 ..

the daily chart



cheers


----------



## Naif (5 June 2008)

Naif said:


> Wednesday 04. June 8:30pm (11:00 am GMT)
> EURUSD Long-term trend is UP
> 
> the eurusd is facing the resistance 1.5485 and its good to short with limited stop loss and the target yesterday low 1.5410 , and second target 1.5375 ..
> ...



UPDATE
eurusd now 1.5445
i moved my sl to the last two hours high 1.5483
the target still 1.5410 and then 1.5375


cheers


----------



## Naif (5 June 2008)

Naif said:


> Wednesday 04. June  8:30pm (10:30 am GMT)
> AUDUSD Long-term trend is UP
> 
> the pair is still trying to break up the downtrend line , and the pair has fallen to 0.9487 level after it showed a divergence (RSI) in the weekly chart.
> ...



UPDATE
AUDUSD now is 0.9623
if daily bar close above 0.9629 level i will exit from my short, and if its close below 0.9612 then i will still have my short and my targets will remain the same..

lets see


----------



## Naif (5 June 2008)

Naif said:


> UPDATE
> eurusd now 1.5445
> i moved my sl to the last two hours high 1.5483
> the target still 1.5410 and then 1.5375
> ...



UPDATE
Thursday 5 June
EURUSD now 1.5390
eurusd hit the first target 1.5410 and i moved my sl for the other half positions to 1.5430 and the 3nd target 1.5375..the low till now 1.5383

cheers


----------



## Naif (5 June 2008)

Naif said:


> UPDATE
> AUDUSD now is 0.9623
> if daily bar close above 0.9629 level i will exit from my short, and if its close below 0.9612 then i will still have my short and my targets will remain the same..
> 
> lets see



UPDATE
Thursday 5 june
audusd now is 0.9536
the daily bar closed below 0.9612 and thats why the pair fail to break up the resistance 1.9610.
it hit my target 0.9550

cheers


----------



## Naif (5 June 2008)

Naif said:


> UPDATE
> Thursday 5 June
> EURUSD now 1.5390
> eurusd hit the first target 1.5410 and i moved my sl for the other half positions to 1.5430 and the 3nd target 1.5375..the low till now 1.5383
> ...



hello everyone
it hit the 2nd target 1.5375 

cheers


----------



## prawn_86 (5 June 2008)

Keep up the good work Naif


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (6 June 2008)

Nice work naif, keep it up 

Will be interesting tonight, seems as though the US Non-Farm Payroll which will be released is going to be the main indicator. Here is a basic outline...


"EUR/USD and AUD/USD have been in  tight ranges all day, with no AUS economic data, all eyes will be on the US NFP tonight. Buying orders at 0.9550 have provided support and selling orders at 0.9615 have been resistance.

AUS/USD so far intraday high @0.9612, was also given a jab by strong buying in AUD/JPY pushing it above the 102.00 level.

Fresh bids @ 0.9580 by real money investors as well as in the AUD/JPY @101.60 by Japanese accounts will keep the pair supported ahead of the European session."

May look for possible long on AUD/USD tonight depending on NFP release. Will see how things go. Currently @ 0.9593.

Regards,
Sam


----------



## Naif (6 June 2008)

Thank you prawn_86


----------



## Naif (6 June 2008)

ThingyMajiggy said:


> Nice work naif, keep it up
> 
> Will be interesting tonight, seems as though the US Non-Farm Payroll which will be released is going to be the main indicator. Here is a basic outline...
> 
> ...




Hi Sam, 
thank you for your words.. yea the NFP is the main indicator and it seems that the market is expecting that AUDUSD and EURUSD will break up the resistance.  what happened few days ago that the audusd and eurusd fell down, it was only correction and in the 4hr chart for the audusd we see that it corrected to 9511 level which 38.2 fibo (9291-9652) 

i prefer to watch and decide after the data is out and then i will see what to do..


cheers


----------



## Naif (25 June 2011)

Hello eveybody

its been quite a long time I haven`t participated in the forums, and I am back again

Starting from next week, i am going to share my analysis and everybody is more than welcome to post.

wish you da best

cheers


----------



## Naif (27 June 2011)

good morning  its 6:50 am GMT  

well first of all I would like to mention about the calender for this week and you can always check it on dailyfx.com , and you will see which news that will have impact on the market.

Ok now I will start analyzing EURUSD , as we see the eurusd is already below the uper trend line, and its important to close today below this trend line to go short, so my order will be sell on 1.4160 and SL 1.4225 and my 1st target is 1.4080 near the low of 16.6.2011 1.40731 , and me 2nd target is 1.4040 and the next target is 1.3980

I give you my chart and I will wait for today close before I place my order.  


I just want to remind that this thread is just for learning, so its not an advice to buy or sell, and everyone is more than welcome to share his analysis.

cheers


----------



## Naif (28 June 2011)

Naif said:


> good morning  its 6:50 am GMT
> 
> well first of all I would like to mention about the calender for this week and you can always check it on dailyfx.com , and you will see which news that will have impact on the market.
> 
> ...




the order is canceled because the daily close wasn`t below the up trend line, right now the pair is moving in a traingular. 

I will back with analysis soon.

cheers


----------



## Naif (29 June 2011)

Good morning eerybody

The pair has broken the traingular, and it will test the down trend line.

I will short from there and i will give you more details soon

here is the chart


cheers


----------



## Naif (30 June 2011)

Naif said:


> View attachment 43444
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It tested the down trend line, and i shorted from 1.45100 and my first target 1.4450 and 2nd target 1.4360 and the 3rd target will be decided later, for now my stop loss is 1.4560 and I will move it to the entry point when it hits my 1st target.

Fundementally its expected to see 1.4150 levels 

cheers


----------



## Naif (2 July 2011)

Naif said:


> It tested the down trend line, and i shorted from 1.45100 and my first target 1.4450 and 2nd target 1.4360 and the 3rd target will be decided later, for now my stop loss is 1.4560 and I will move it to the entry point when it hits my 1st target.
> 
> Fundementally its expected to see 1.4150 levels
> 
> cheers




The charts

The down trend line is resisting, we wait the opening for the next week

 Cheers

Naif


----------

